# Schauspielerin Silvia Seidel stirbt mit nur 42 Jahren



## Mandalorianer (6 Aug. 2012)

*Die Rolle als Tänzerin "Anna" in der gleichnamigen ZDF-Serie machte sie berühmt. 
Jetzt ist die Schauspielerin Silvia Seidel gestorben.*

*

*
​ München - Die Schauspielerin Silvia Seidel, bekannt aus der ZDF-Serie "Anna", ist tot.
"Ich kann es traurigerweise nur bestätigen", sagte ihre Agentin Cornelia Hartmann von der ZAV Künstlervermittlung am Montag in München. 
Damit bestätigte sie einen Bericht der Tageszeitung "tz". ​ 

  In den achtziger Jahren spielte Seidel in der ZDF-Weihnachtsserie die junge Tänzerin Anna Pelzer. Die beliebte Reihe, in der auch Patrick Bach mitwirkte, wurde fürs Kino verfilmt. In den folgenden Jahren spielte Seidel überwiegend kleinere Fernsehrollen und war auch am Theater. ​ Danach war sie unter anderem in der ZDF-Serie "Forsthaus Falkenau" und bei den "Rosenheim Cops" zu sehen. Sie drehte eine Sat.1-Serie und spielte Theater. Im Herbst wäre sie nach Angaben ihrer Agentin mit einem Theaterstück auf Tournee gegangen. Seidel bekam die Goldene Kamera und einen Bambi.​ Wie die 42-Jährige ums Leben kam, war zunächst nicht offiziell zu erfahren.
"Wir haben keine Anhaltspunkte für ein Fremdverschulden", sagte ein Sprecher der Staatsanwaltschaft München.​


*Silvia mögest Du in Frieden Ruhen 
* 

_suc/lei/dpa/dapd_


----------



## MarkyMark (6 Aug. 2012)

Ich habs vorhin auf focus.de gelesen und war schockiert.


----------



## Spezi30 (6 Aug. 2012)

krass...rest in peace


----------



## sorros25 (6 Aug. 2012)

Gollum schrieb:


> *Anna mögest Du in Frieden Ruhen
> *


Unbewußt hast du die Tragik ihres Lebens in einem Satz zusammengefasst.

Selbst in ihrem Nachruf verabschiedet man sich von ihrer Rolle der Anna und nicht vom Menschen Silvia.


----------



## neman64 (6 Aug. 2012)

Als ich es heute Abend gelesen habe war ich schockiert. Ich kann es gar nicht glauben daß sie Tot ist. Möge sie in Frieden Ruhen.


----------



## Mandalorianer (6 Aug. 2012)

sorros25 schrieb:


> Unbewußt hast du die Tragik ihres Lebens in einem Satz zusammengefasst.
> 
> Selbst in ihrem Nachruf verabschiedet man sich von ihrer Rolle der Anna und nicht vom Menschen Silvia.



Fehler sind menschlich


----------



## DER SCHWERE (7 Aug. 2012)

Ich bin Sprachlos......... Ruhe in Frieden Silvia, in unseren Herzen wirst du als Anna unsterblich sein.










​


----------



## TobiasB (7 Aug. 2012)

sorros25 schrieb:


> Unbewußt hast du die Tragik ihres Lebens in einem Satz zusammengefasst.
> 
> Selbst in ihrem Nachruf verabschiedet man sich von ihrer Rolle der Anna und nicht vom Menschen Silvia.



Und das ist das traurige daran....


----------



## Q (7 Aug. 2012)

Tragisches Schicksal. Ihre Mutter hatte sich ja (auch) das Leben genommen. Und zuletzt soll Frau Seidel ja auch Trost im Alkohol gesucht haben....

R.I.P.


----------



## Max100 (7 Aug. 2012)

Ich bin schockiert, möge ihr die Erde leicht sein; R.I.P


----------



## Weltenbummler (7 Aug. 2012)

Silvia war eine wunder schöne sexy Frau.


----------



## Punisher (7 Aug. 2012)

schade


----------



## JayP (7 Aug. 2012)

Wirklich sehr traurig. 

R.I.P.


----------



## Westfalenpower (7 Aug. 2012)

Schlaf in Ruhe! Traurig........Sie hatte potential ohne Ende! Warum hat keiner das bemerkt?


----------



## tomtj (7 Aug. 2012)

Wahnsinn, was die Welt so mit sich bringt.


----------



## Rumpelmucke (7 Aug. 2012)

Holla.... wow, wie hab ich als Kiddie auf die Dame gestanden... Tscha, keiner bringt sich aus Spaß um, jeder hat sehr gute Gründe dafür


----------



## astrosfan (8 Aug. 2012)

Wünsche Dir Frieden 
R.I.P.


----------



## wangolf (8 Aug. 2012)

Traurig R.I.P.


----------



## Schlagerfreund (8 Aug. 2012)

Ruhe in Frieden Silvia, in unseren Herzen wirst du als Anna unsterblich sein!!!


----------



## Gerd23 (8 Aug. 2012)

Ruhe in Frieden liebe Silvia.


----------



## Homer222 (8 Aug. 2012)

R.i.p.


----------

